# The Demise of MS Outings



## Whit1

The old timers in here will remember back in the day when MS outings were some of the high points of the year. Pheasant hunts....remember the rain Neal...errr! Kneel.............Paul, George, steelhead fishing for a weekend in the Ludington area and Lands Inn stays with a ton of fun in the bar...........the annual Manistee Labor Day weekend fishing tourney, ice fishing on White Lake with a GREAT breakfast beforehand.........Crystal Lake (Benzie County) ice fishing trips. These were very well attended adventures and it gave the participants the opportunity to get to know each other. The last one that I attended was several years ago on the Muskegon R. at Newaygo and marked an anniversary of MS.

This forum used to have several outings going at once and it was hugely popular and well visited.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Hey Mr. MIlt!!!!! What the hell you doing up at 4am? How you and old George doing.?

I too attended a couple. Couple here in SE Michigan and one in Baldwin for salmon.

Here we no longer have our meet and greets either.


----------



## casscityalum

We try to keep them up at the sag bay every year. But I do remember. Lee back when I first joined.


----------



## Whit1

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Hey Mr. MIlt!!!!! What the hell you doing up at 4am? How you and old George doing.?
> 
> I too attended a couple. Couple here in SE Michigan and one in Baldwin for salmon.
> 
> Here we no longer have our meet and greets either.


Mike, I get up sometime during the night on most nights and then go back to bed. Both George..........yes he is older........and I are doing well and see each other often, especially in the summer.

I don't do the fishing that I used to, but still rifle hunt for most of the deer season.

Yes, those outings were great fun and brought guys together who might never have known each other.


----------



## toto

Yes those were some good times. I can still remember the very first one at Tippy Dam. I would say about 25-30 people showed up, did some fishing, eating, and mostly bsing. Still remember grilling burgers and offering a burger to the CO's who came by. That was a great time as was the Manistee Labor Day outing and the Muskegon outings. Really should find a way to get them going again, it's interesting meeting people who are only just names before that, and not their real names at that.

Anyone remember the Muskegon ice outing? It was pretty cool how the mayor came in a gave a thank you for coming speech.


----------



## Firefighter

Darkhouse forum guys have several per year. Seems like only the smaller groups have them because of logistical issues.


----------



## Whit1

toto said:


> Yes those were some good times. I can still remember the very first one at Tippy Dam. I would say about 25-30 people showed up, did some fishing, eating, and mostly bsing. Still remember grilling burgers and offering a burger to the CO's who came by. That was a great time as was the Manistee Labor Day outing and the Muskegon outings. Really should find a way to get them going again, it's interesting meeting people who are only just names before that, and not their real names at that.
> 
> Anyone remember the Muskegon ice outing? It was pretty cool how the mayor came in a gave a thank you for coming speech.


 
And should we mention some of the adventures on the mini-outings that you, George and I have had? No? I understand.


----------



## Steve

Outings still do occur on a regular basis with the Saginaw bay ice outing coming up soon. Will you be back in time to attend Milt?

Also the crayfish outing is a large one that is now being held.

Many of the outings are now organized in the forum that pertains to them as opposed to this forum.

The Muskegon ice outing was really cool. I still have a key to the city that was given to me from the mayor.


----------



## toto

Wish I could attend, but it isn't that easy anymore. I will be up there Oct 27 til the 3rd or something, maybe there can be one then.


----------



## Neal

Yep...Monthly Meet & Greets, the old pig roast at Wild Bills, Whirlyball, Tin navy, LSC ice outings, the epic downpour of the pheasant hunt...All great times.


----------



## Anish

Steve said:


> Outings still do occur on a regular basis with the Saginaw bay ice outing coming up soon. Will you be back in time to attend Milt?
> 
> Also the crayfish outing is a large one that is now being held.
> 
> Many of the outings are now organized in the forum that pertains to them as opposed to this forum.
> 
> The Muskegon ice outing was really cool. I still have a key to the city that was given to me from the mayor.


Crayfish outing gets bigger and better every year .


----------



## MERGANZER

Probably fewer because once everyone has a few pops in them someone has to bring up APR, QDMA, DNR or zander and all hell breaks out!!!

Ganzer


----------



## Mister ED

The outing with the mayor and key to the city was on White Lake. I think that was the second year there. I think Whit1 got us all kicked out of the bowling alley that night before.:lol: That was the same outing a certain someone lost their brand new (never used by them) ice saw from Sailor, along with high $$ camera & lenses down the hole. We thought he was in the drink, for a little while.

The outing on Muskegon lake was a week or two before or after the last White Lake outing.

Labor Day in Manistee was always a hoot. Brown Blast we used to do every spring, down off St Joe. 

We actually had a pike spearing outing last weekend on Cadillac. Third annual ... only 11 of us there (course the temps had been brutal).


----------



## toto

Mister ED said:


> The outing with the mayor and key to the city was on White Lake. I think that was the second year there. I think Whit1 got us all kicked out of the bowling alley that night before.:lol: That was the same outing a certain someone lost their brand new (never used by them) ice saw from Sailor, along with high $$ camera & lenses down the hole. We thought he was in the drink, for a little while.
> 
> It was splitshot who lost the ice saw, and his camera took a dip too but he was able to save that.


----------



## Mister ED

toto said:


> It was splitshot who lost the ice saw, and his camera took a dip too but he was able to save that.


That's right ... I could picture him and think of his real first name, just couldn't recall the screen name.

And you are right, the camera case partially floated and someone nabbed it from the hole before going to Davey Jones Locker. But I think I remember Splitshot telling me later that something or another in the case never worked out right again. Still remember Stienfishski and KarlDykema trying to fish out the gear with an aqua view and a jigging spoon with a good treble hook.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Splitshots camera went to the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Mister ED

Ranger Ray said:


> Splitshots camera went to the bottom of the lake.


Hard to remember that far back. Bored tonight ... so I flipped back through memory lane. *Cripes that was 10 years ago!!* Even before I had to change my user name.


----------



## multibeard

I only remember one outing at White Lake at least that is the only one I made. I have a bunch of pictures but they are on my old computer. I need to empty a ton of pics off that old beast so I can post them.

Toto 

Didn't splitshot use it to cut one hole. THE ONE IT WENT DOWN. Seems like he liked it so well he bought another one from Sailor that day. I saw Sailors shanty on Lime Lake in Kent County a couple of years ago but he was not around.

I still have the saw retriever some where I made to give Split at the next White lake outing that never happened. It is an aluminum gill net buoy with chalk line wrapped around it and loop to put around the saw.


----------



## Steve

multibeard said:


> I only remember one outing at White Lake at least that is the only one I made. I have a bunch of pictures but they are on my old computer. I need to empty a ton of pics off that old beast so I can post them.
> 
> Toto
> 
> Didn't splitshot use it to cut one hole. THE ONE IT WENT DOWN. Seems like he liked it so well he bought another one from Sailor that day. I saw Sailors shanty on Lime Lake in Kent County a couple of years ago but he was not around.
> 
> I still have the saw retriever some where I made to give Split at the next White lake outing that never happened. It is an aluminum gill net buoy with chalk line wrapped around it and loop to put around the saw.


Yes that was Splitshots hole saw and a very expensive camera that went to the fish gods that day.


----------



## Mister ED

multibeard said:


> I only remember one outing at White Lake at least that is the only one I made. I have a bunch of pictures but they are on my old computer. I need to empty a ton of pics off that old beast so I can post them.
> 
> Toto
> 
> Didn't splitshot use it to cut one hole. THE ONE IT WENT DOWN. Seems like he liked it so well he bought another one from Sailor that day. I saw Sailors shanty on Lime Lake in Kent County a couple of years ago but he was not around.


Multi - If I remember right, someone else did the sawing and splitshot watched how it was done ... or something like that.

We had a GTG on White lake the prior year ... nothing like this one!!!

I talked to Dick (Sailor) last year. Ordered something from him. We must have talked for an hour and had a good laugh remembering that day.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

The outings were great......trout fishing on the Muskegon......fishing for Seagulls on the Muskegon..................and backwards bowling......I think I have some pictures from that fiasco as well...............also used to meet in Grand Rapids for Barley Pops as well and down in Edwardsburgh........the biggest had to be the get together for Spanky.

If you think about it, this place it really is amazing....have watched some kids go from highschool, college, jobs, marriage, kids...........and have seen as some made the last great trip.

I know the site had to get big, but it sure was somehting when it was a bit smaller..............still glad to be here.


----------



## Steve

I sold that michigan-sportsman.com shanty. Wonder who has it now? It was just too big for me,... wanted something more mobile.

I saw the splitshot shanty incident. He had cut the hole and had his shanty sitting by the hole with camera and ice saw on the seat. A gust of wind came while he wasn't sitting there and tipped everything from the seat into the hole before anyone could do anything about it.


----------



## Steve

BTW if we can get enough interest for a Muskegon outing or something like it, I'm all in.


----------



## multibeard

Mister ED said:


> Multi - If I remember right, someone else did the sawing and splitshot watched how it was done ... or something like that.
> 
> I talked to Dick (Sailor) last year. Ordered something from him. We must have talked for an hour and had a good laugh remembering that day.


Probably Dick showing Split how to use it. Reef and I were on tour out to the channel when it happened.

I can imagine you and Dick talking for an hour. It is a toss up as to who can spreads the most BS.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I've been to most of the pheasant hunts both east side and Bear Creek. I put a all MS women hunt with Rob at Bear Creek together. I put all MS women fishing trip together(most were also WWW) and they even won a tackle caddy which they gave me. I taken in two or three MS Grouse Camps. I planned one on state land in some of my best grouse covers and nobody showed. After that I stopped going to outings(except pheasants hunts at Bear Creek). We here in Lansing use to have meet and greets at local bars and restaurants every couple months. I posted about another Lansing get together with not much response. Till tonight and had a call and a member said he'd take/help me fishing. So all I can say is hang in there, there's still some good guys left here.


----------



## Lindsey

My wife fished with Terry on 2 of his salmon trolling trips. She and the women had a good time and made some great memories. Terry, your offers and efforts were much appreciated. 
It's been great of all you folk to try to share hunting and fishing with new people. It can be a challenge for a person, without friends or family that are already in to an activity, to experience something as specialized as the various ways to fish for trout and salmon in the Great Lakes and tributaries, or bird hunting with dogs. What you've done is appreciated.

Lindsey


----------



## dlingerfelt

Steve said:


> BTW if we can get enough interest for a Muskegon outing or something like it, I'm all in.


I have never been out that way to fish, just for a Bell's brewery tour and hiking the sand dunes. If there's a decent hotel over that way I would be down for a trip. 

As a young newcomer to this site :gaga: and to fishing with anyone other than my parents when I was little, I would love to have more outings with people that enjoy the same sports as me. I feel like we need to add a little more visibility to upcoming events that are non-flier. For example all the "small" events in their dedicated subforums like the Lk Fenton outing. If those were on the "events" page maybe people who are not looking at the icefishing LP inland lakes forum might be interested even though they only frequent the Lk St. Clair subforum. Or maybe have a dedicated out subforum and allow for old photos and stories as well as upcoming events. Maybe a section for "Let's plan something" because if someone doesn't ask to start up a outing an outing will never happen.

I am so excited about this Lk Fenton trip and its going to be a haul for me to get there but I'll be there. If there are anymore get togethers in the Southeast MI area I am very likely to be there. I assume others will have same feeling about other outings.

Edit: I realize we are in a "outings" forum, I just mean more of section like the "events" area and this forum is pretty low on the forums homepage it's pretty buried.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

Steve said:


> BTW if we can get enough interest for a Muskegon outing or something like it, I'm all in.


Muskegon has two new brew pubs downtown. Unruly Brewing is very good. Pigeon Hill is outstanding. The Lake House has about a dozen microbrews on tap as well.

Rebel Pies is a great new pizzaria inside Unruly Brewing. There's also an Irish bar with about 20 beers on tap downtown.

There also could be scotch/bourbon tasting at my office downtown as well as my office could probably underwrite a "best fish" or something like that prize. 

So whether it's an ice fishing gathering, spring Browns gathering, Muskegon Lake for walleye or bass gathering, there's lots of fun to be had in Muskegon. The Holiday Inn is pretty inexpensive on the weekend off season, too.


----------



## GuppyII

Did someone say spring browns?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

GuppyII said:


> Did someone say spring browns?


----------



## OneidaEagle

I attended the MS Salmon outing last year, at Muskegon.

It was the first even I have attended

It did not go as planned, Fishing partner wanted to leave, and so we left, without attending the weigh-in, and lunch. 

This year, I will go Solo, or bring a different buddy, and tell them up front "We are staying until I'm ready to go" If I don't have a partner, Ill offer up a open seat to an additional member.

After some online conversation, I did end up going out with SSWhiteLightning once and learned a ton, and probably, forgot 1/2 of it already. It was a heck of a learning experience, and I really enjoyed it.

After the first rod of a type was set, he let me set them, Copper Core, Dipsy, Riggers, etc. I now know what everyone was/is talking about when they start their Salmon code talk.

At the time really had no idea when I read "200 Color, Copper Core, Monkey Puke, & Dipsey 150 loaded Mongolian Beef or a Nappy Monkey, Riggers on Blue Meat"

I was like Huh? *** are they talking about..........lol

Over all it was a really cool trip, and I plan to attend this year as well. STAY afterwards, and meet more members, 

Aaron


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Neal said:


> Yep...Monthly Meet & Greets, the old pig roast at Wild Bills, *Whirlyball*, Tin navy, LSC ice outings, the epic downpour of the pheasant hunt...All great times.



IMHO Whirlyball ruined it all !!!!



Seriously..Lotsa great times. MS is responsible for more acquaintances and real world friends than I can count! I'm not 100% sure why we don't have more outings...


----------



## Neal

NEMichsportsman said:


> IMHO Whirlyball ruined it all !!!!


Yeah, that whole B.Y.O.B thing :lol:


----------



## kingfisher2

Just went through this thread and it brought back several memories. Meeting Stelmons parents so he could get permission to go on his first outing....asking him to keep the bugs off the small screen TV while watching the wings game at the campground in Muskegon. I believe we even had a visit from the local police and a pic was taken with someone in handcuffs (shoe). Meeting the Sweet Adelaides at the Ludington outing and getting them to perform for us. Handing Gunrods son my rod with a salmon on it and having him take a swim while loosing my rod. I found the rod, fish still on it, gave it back to him to finish the job at the Baldwin outing.....And yes, "the chicks just love me" Spanky weekend or the squirrel monkey man at the Berrien Springs outing....How about Plugger trying to net a steelhead on a stringer at the Manistee outing..Hey shoeman, how about some of those "suicide trips" to the west side chasing winter steel......I have met more outstanding people from these journeys than I ever have anywhere else. I can go on and on...some of the best memories......Need to put some more together!

Marc


----------



## Julez81

Steelton, tda513, and I are planning three plug fishing outings this Steelhead season across the west side of the state. Any and all members are welcome to participate and their friends or whatnot. We are planning for Nov-Dec, Jan, and April on the Muskegon, St. Joseph, and Big Manistee Rivers. Plug fishing only! May the luckiest plugger win!


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I of course would be up for anything at Tippy.


----------



## toto

Maybe we should put something together, would be a good time, I'm sure. Maybe if we do it early enough in the year, we can drag ole whit out.


----------



## NEMichsportsman

toto said:


> Maybe we should put something together, would be a good time, I'm sure. Maybe if we do it early enough in the year, we can drag ole whit out.


Isn't he around 120 yrs. old by now???!!!! If he goes I will bring my loading ramps and we can put his Hoveround in my truck!


----------



## toto

Oh boy, I'm gonna be in trouble now.


----------



## STONE FLY

kingfisher2 said:


> Just went through this thread and it brought back several memories. Meeting Stelmons parents so he could get permission to go on his first outing....asking him to keep the bugs off the small screen TV while watching the wings game at the campground in Muskegon. I believe we even had a visit from the local police and a pic was taken with someone in handcuffs (shoe). Meeting the Sweet Adelaides at the Ludington outing and getting them to perform for us. Handing Gunrods son my rod with a salmon on it and having him take a swim while loosing my rod. I found the rod, fish still on it, gave it back to him to finish the job at the Baldwin outing.....And yes, "the chicks just love me" Spanky weekend or the squirrel monkey man at the Berrien Springs outing....How about Plugger trying to net a steelhead on a stringer at the Manistee outing..Hey shoeman, how about some of those "suicide trips" to the west side chasing winter steel......I have met more outstanding people from these journeys than I ever have anywhere else. I can go on and on...some of the best memories......Need to put some more together!
> 
> Marc


wow, I was at a few of the first outings then made the mistake of leaving Mich. for 10 yrs. That was back when I got my first computer and typed in all capital letters ( thus my screen name STONE FLY). I`m in Traverse now and my job took me through Ludington a while back. I was at the fisrt couple outings there at that hotel Chef worked at, once it snowed about 10 in. over night (that was that pic I posted of shoes drift boat on the snowy river) and I kept my outboard motor in the room, and once where Chef got us rooms with the livewells and opened the bar up after hours. I stopped in at that place but they have new owners and Chef used to live behind it, couldnt find him and no one knew who he was. I got in a fight with my GF I had cause she was trying to give Shoe crap at the bar that night.

I remember the wings game at that campground too, I brought my big gas grill to that outing. There was a guy from Monroe there demonstrating fly fishing technique at the campfire had me laughing so hard I`ll never forget it. ( I think the drinks had something to do with that) Ive got pics of that outing somewhere, and a bunch of pics of that cookout at Tippy dam too. Shoeman said me and the gf I had at the time looked like models from a cabela`s catalog as we had all new gear from there when they first opened. I cant remember all the screen names from back then, I think alot have changed. Used to be a older guy (at the time) named Dale....I`m think I`m his age now. That was some good stuff.....I`m building a drift boat right now (I`m posting the on going build thread in the flyfishing forum) and next spring I`m gonna try to get a outing together for a campout /float trip if I live that long!!


----------



## Steve

STONE FLY said:


> wow, I was at a few of the first outings then made the mistake of leaving Mich. for 10 yrs. That was back when I got my first computer and typed in all capital letters ( thus my screen name STONE FLY). I`m in Traverse now and my job took me through Ludington a while back. I was at the fisrt couple outings there at that hotel Chef worked at, once it snowed about 10 in. over night (that was that pic I posted of shoes drift boat on the snowy river) and I kept my outboard motor in the room, and once where Chef got us rooms with the livewells and opened the bar up after hours. I stopped in at that place but they have new owners and Chef used to live behind it, couldnt find him and no one knew who he was. I got in a fight with my GF I had cause she was trying to give Shoe crap at the bar that night.
> 
> I remember the wings game at that campground too, I brought my big gas grill to that outing. There was a guy from Monroe there demonstrating fly fishing technique at the campfire had me laughing so hard I`ll never forget it. ( I think the drinks had something to do with that) Ive got pics of that outing somewhere, and a bunch of pics of that cookout at Tippy dam too. Shoeman said me and the gf I had at the time looked like models from a cabela`s catalog as we had all new gear from there when they first opened. I cant remember all the screen names from back then, I think alot have changed. Used to be a older guy (at the time) named Dale....I`m think I`m his age now. That was some good stuff.....I`m building a drift boat right now (I`m posting the on going build thread in the flyfishing forum) and next spring I`m gonna try to get a outing together for a campout /float trip if I live that long!!


Yeap Dale used to camp right next to Shoeman at Newago. Good times for sure. I'd be up for an outing at Henning when you get your new boat up and running.


----------



## STONE FLY

Steve said:


> Yeap Dale used to camp right next to Shoeman at Newago. Good times for sure. I'd be up for an outing at Henning when you get your new boat up and running.


That would be great, I hope that can happen. I`ll have to look at some old disks for some pics, not sure if they will work on this comp. but if they do I`ll post some history


----------



## 6Speed

STONE FLY said:


> That would be great, I hope that can happen. I`ll have to look at some old disks for some pics, not sure if they will work on this comp. but if they do I`ll post some history


See if you can find one of the State Trooper holding Shoeman up by the collar at Henning. I still crack up over that night.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I posted a hunt in the upland dog form and only one old member has signed up. The M-S hunts use to fill up all the time what's changed? Is it the times or the membership? It's really sad nobody sign up for a grouse camp this year and now no body wants a caned hunt either.


----------



## 1fife

We had a walleye tourney out sterling state park, still have the trophy for largest walleye


----------



## Hunter333

Oh my, what great memories!! In reading this I am remembering: the 1st Outing in Durand where I met: Sarge, Curdog, Trout, Bowdad, Stalker, Stelmon..... Also being a glowing pumpkin in Shoemans boat in Ludington while staying at the Ramada Inn where Chef worked. A fishing outing in Baldwin where I was welcomed by Bronco Buster and his son. At that outing, we stayed in small cabins, Kingfisher comes to mind. Then there was the White Lake outing where I slipped and cracked my head as well as bowling at Pinheads and talking about Splitshots loss..... WOW, thanks for the historical remembering.... Found this thread due to http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/sportsmans-breakfast-shooting-range.2881/


----------



## Hunter333

Anish said:


> Crayfish outing gets bigger and better every year .


One of these times, I WILL attend!!!


----------



## multibeard

Hunter333, A voice from the past. Has your head quit throbbing from that spill on the ice in the narrows.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Yep, remember catching fish with Spanky on St. Joe River in Berrien Springs, had quite a few rabbit hunts in SW lower, and recently had a fun time at FL.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

I seem to recall a sasquatch showing up at one of Bill's pigroasts, LOL. I was at a few pigroasts as well as the SE Michigan meet n greets, a lake st. clair ice fishing outing, and a hubbard lake get together. I think that's about it, unfortunately as I met some great folks on here. holy cats, almost forgot a few of the charity salmon fishing tournaments, the west coast guys coming to erie to fish for walleye, and a couple times heading out with a group out of wheatley/erieau....


----------



## STONE FLY

So I dug up a few pics of some outings from 01. I dont remember any names other than Dale,Chef and Shoe but I`m sure others will know this bunch. Heres just a few, but I`ll post more tonight.


----------



## STONE FLY

This was in Newago


----------



## STONE FLY




----------



## Steve

Wow, that takes me back memory lane with some of these guys. I wish there was video from the red wings game.


----------



## STONE FLY

One of the tailgate lunches


----------



## STONE FLY




----------



## STONE FLY




----------



## STONE FLY

Steve said:


> Wow, that takes me back memory lane with some of these guys. I wish there was video from the red wings game.


Ya I remember the game that night, I brought the gas grill and we used the heck out of it. I didnt get any of the cops!! This was way before I had a digital camera. These are just some old photos I had in a box


----------



## STONE FLY

This was just a day I met Shoe and we did a float in the PM. Ive still got this jon boat

















Not sure whre or who this was..


----------



## 6Speed

STONE FLY said:


> This was just a day I met Shoe and we did a float in the PM. Ive still got this jon boat
> View attachment 211560
> 
> 
> View attachment 211563
> 
> Not sure whre or who this was..
> View attachment 211561


Who's the drunk in the front of Shoeman's boat?


----------

